# Glofish



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Can someone plz tell me if glofish are _still_ banned in canada?? I know they were a few years ago but can't find anything recent on em.' Btw im in Victoria B.C.
thx!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Two stores in Edmonton had them on the weekend for sale.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They are sold here and there, but the sales are illegal.


----------

